# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > Java ME : نگارش میکرو جاوا > سوال: ساخت فايل Jar در نرم افزار NetBeanes ؟؟؟

## nimajon

سلام دوستان ...
من مشکلم با کار کردن در NetBeanes تقريباً حل شد...
ولي الان نميدونم چه طوري بايد وقتي چيزي نوشتي يک فايل Jar ساخت؟
چجوري بايد اين کار رو انجام بدم...؟

----------


## mazdadoost

دوست عزیز :
چنانچه در netBeans کار میکنید کافیه مراحل زیز رو دنبال کنید ک
1-روی Mobile Project تون در Project Manager راست کلیک کنید و از منوی باز شده Build Project رو انتخاب کنید.در پنجره Output روند کار رو دنبال کنید.
2-به فلدری که پروژتون هست برید در این فولدر dist دو فایل یکی Jar و دیگری Jad فایل برنامه شماست.این دو فایل رو روی موبایل منتشر کنید.لازم به ذکره فایل Jad ضروری نیست.
موفق باشید.

----------


## nimajon

منون از راهنماييتون...

----------


## it4six

بهتر دیدم این سوال رو اینجا مطرح کنم که :

من jar  فایل می سازم با استفاده از jar cmfv jarname.jar manifestname file.class 
درست هم کار میکنه ولی فقط در همون فولدر یعنی اگه جای jar  فایلمو عوض کنم دیگه اجرا نمی شه فک کنم یه پارامتر رو توی manifest تنظیم نکرده ام
اگه کسی می تونه کمک کنه لطفا .....
پیروز باشید.....

----------

